
Show HN: Airfi, a bot to find wifi passwords at Airports - ganadiniakshay
https://m.me/1194578137263075
======
ganadiniakshay
Also all the code is available at
[https://github.com/GanadiniAkshay/airfi](https://github.com/GanadiniAkshay/airfi)

